# xmas gag (a bit smutty)



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

A woman walks into a record store and asks;
"Do you have jingle bells on a seven inch"
The young man behind the counter answers;
" No, but I have dangly [email protected] on a nine inch"
The woman says; 
"But thats not a record, is it?"
And the young guy answers:
" No,but its not too ------- bad for a sixteen year old"

fill in the blanks yerselves and merry christmas to yee'se,seamus.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

seamus you old devil! I reckon that it's just about slipped under the decency radar :lol:. Good on yer & Merry Christmas.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> seamus you old devil! I reckon that it's just about slipped under the decency radar :lol:. Good on yer & Merry Christmas.


Stay away from that E----- button :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And was it a 3 inch when the weather was cold.

Dave p


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And was it a 3 inch when the weather was cold.
> 
> Dave p


Naughty, naughty DAVE P


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The bells jingled and fell off due to the cold!


----------

